# hard work or intelligence for good grades in college



## Beryl (Jan 9, 2007)

So which really determines how well you do in college? Are people who make A's really smart or just very hard working?

I went to a bad public education system so I never had to study or work hard for good grades, and so I never realy learned how to study or work hard.

I am making bad grades in college and I want to know if its a result of me not being smart enough, or just not studying hard enough or properly.

Also how much are you supposed to study and any tips on paying attention in class or taking notes? I can never pay any attention in class. I really need help, because I really need to fix my grades quick.


----------



## thetrial (Sep 14, 2008)

I think it's a combination really! You have to realize what you do best in naturally (intelligence), and if it interests you, then pursue it, but of course you need to do hard work.

I usually take notes every day in class, and I do 1-2 hours of homework every day, more on weekends.


----------



## mindy88 (Mar 30, 2007)

hard work definitely. all those people with 4.0's worked really hard for their grades. I don't know anyone who has ever gotten an A that didn't work for it. But I guess it also depends on how hard your college is.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Hard work definitely!! I have china people coming over here and acing every examinations, including english! You could tell they aren't that proficient in english so you could say they actually work very hard for it.

Intelligence is not necessary. I have intelligent classmates that dropped out from junior high and they work better outside and have better communications than me.


----------



## jellyfish (Jul 3, 2008)

If you're _really_ smart but kind of lazy, you can probably get an A- average at best. If you're _really_ hard-working but kind of dumb, you can probably get an A- average at best. If you're solid (not necessarily amazing) in both areas, that's where the A to A+ range comes in.

If you didn't work hard in high school, but got good grades compared to your classmates, you're smart enough. But good study habits can be tricky to learn, and a strong work ethic difficult to build, especially if you're used to relying on natural talent.  I'm getting decent grades right now, but I know I could do so much better if I worked harder.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

attitude and intelligence I would agree would help get better grades and depending on what are the universitys or colleges sat and enrollment requirements/.


----------



## silvergyrl (Nov 4, 2008)

I believe that it is 100% hard work. Anyone is capable as long as they put the effort in. For some it may take more effort than others, but it still takes alot of effort. I got great grades in high school, with a scholarship to university. I worked fairly hard in high school to achieve this. Fast forward 5 years later and I'm still in school struggling to finish because of my SA.


----------



## saillias (Oct 5, 2008)

One of my profs told us at the beginning of the year "Yeah there are varying levels of intelligence in this class, but the people who will get As are the ones who work the hardest" 

I'm inclined to accept his opinion considering he's in his 20s and has been a professor for at least 2 years already.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I am a firm, firm believer in grades being a result of hard work, not intelligence. I believe anyone can get an A in any course if they work hard enough. General intelligence is certainly an asset, but I think it pales in comparison to dedication and determination to succeed.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm lazy, never study, hardly ever read textbooks, do hw in a rush right before class and have a 3.7 :stu Most classes bore me. If it's an interesting or challenging class I'll actually put in effort.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

It depends on the class and partly the teacher but generally hard work is more important than intelligence. 

I think two exceptions are law and philosophy. A lot of the concepts are really difficult for some people to get. Sometimes students will give up trying to understand them and instead try to memorize a route response. But teachers can change up the questions to see if they really understand the concept.


----------



## Beryl (Jan 9, 2007)

I am a sophmore as a hard science major. I am a transfer so its my first semester and the start of my gpa.

Right now it feels like I am struggling just to end up with Cs. My tests are right around average, sometimes a few pts below and sometimes a few pts above but It still looks like I will end with a C. How bad is this? I think my grades are progressively getting better but it dosen't seem to be enough.

How many hours do I need to study? I do not want to get weeded out.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Hard work is a form of intelligence??


----------



## Ohms (Sep 26, 2008)

Depends on the class I think. Right now ive been really lazy and in my tougher classes like physics and math, im sucking. But in astronomy, all I do is skip class or sleep and I get A's on every test, I don't even have the book for that class. If i studied even a little bit harder, I know I would be able to get a 4.0.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Hard work.

I've seen so many intelligent people fail courses because they don't actually apply themselves (miss lectures, don't read the chapters, do the essay on something bizarre because otherwise it's boring, etc.). A problem is that intelligent people often get insanely bored in a class that's way too easy for them. I'm like this. I have to be challenged constantly, otherwise I'll do stupid things and fail.

Of course, I'm in the Classics program, which takes a combination of natural talent and hard work. It is difficult for the average person to understand all the grammar that Greek and Latin throw at you. In high school, it's easier, because they take it slower. But in college, you're expected to know a ton very quickly.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Intelligence is enormously helpful in university and college, but hard work is what will take your grades to the next level, unfortunately. I say "unfortunately" because I am exquisitely lazy. I also have a terrible memory for anything that doesn't interest me.

Re: studying and paying attention in class. OH MAN these things are so hard for me. I find it helpful to take notes constantly in class and to make little notes in the margin directing my attention to important points. If I stop taking notes, I get bored. Achieving the perfect level of caffeination is also very useful. Too little caffeine and I fall asleep. Too much and my brain starts vibrating.


----------



## Beryl (Jan 9, 2007)

Currently I was only studying say a day or 2 before tests and doing it on my own with the book, etc. I probably studied 10 hrs for each of my last 2 tests. I also barely took notes in class. This quaifys for not studying hard enough right?

I think my fear of failure is what prevents me from studying furthur ahead of time or taking better notes.

Can you guys reassure me that I was not working hard enough and that was the reasen I did bad and it was not because of a lack of intelligence. Studying and taking notes in class is something very new to me. I think I fear studying too hard just to do bad in the end and realizing I am stupid and that prevents me from studying hard.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I went to a mediocre public school and graduated at the top of my class after almost never studying for anything. (Does memorizing Spanish vocab for quizzes count as studying? No? Then I never studied for anything.)

When I got to college, I had never learned to study, take notes. I started failing. I thought I wasn't smart enough.

It took me a LONG time to learn to take notes and find a system of studying them that worked for me. Once I did that, life became easier again.

At one point, I vowed to go to EVERY SINGLE CLASS. At that point, I needed the discipline. I took notes. I came come from class and went over my notes the same day.

Guess what? My grades *skyrocketed.* It wasn't that I was stupid. I just didn't know how to properly organize the information in my brain in a way that let me remember it at least long enough to spit it back out onto tests.

Plus, going to class and going over my notes as I went along saved a lot of "cramming" time later. I had to take a stupid 100-level computer class. (I called it "Computers for Dummies.") The professor did the math and told me that in order to get a 95% average in the class, I needed to get a 45% on the final exam. So I didn't study for it at all and focused on other things. I got an 88% on the final. No worries!

It's not that you're not working hard enough. You just don't know yet the right way to work *for you.* Once you find that, things will be easier for you. I guarantee it. :yes

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## mindy88 (Mar 30, 2007)

Beryl said:


> Currently I was only studying say a day or 2 before tests and doing it on my own with the book, etc. I probably studied 10 hrs for each of my last 2 tests. I also barely took notes in class. This quaifys for not studying hard enough right?
> 
> I think my fear of failure is what prevents me from studying furthur ahead of time or taking better notes.
> 
> Can you guys reassure me that I was not working hard enough and that was the reasen I did bad and it was not because of a lack of intelligence. Studying and taking notes in class is something very new to me. I think I fear studying too hard just to do bad in the end and realizing I am stupid and that prevents me from studying hard.


i don't think it matters how much time you put into it, but rather what you get out of it. like, if you sat in front of your book for 10 hours without really concentrating, but allowing your mind to day dream then you're not getting as much out of it compared to someone who only studied for 5 hours but was concentrated and into the entire time.

i think your problem might be the fact that you're studying a day or two before the exam instead of learning everything between the exams. when i first go to college, i didn't study at all (i read the book before class, but didn't really pay attention) until a few days before the exam and i did horribly. which makes sense because you can't learn the material the prof covered in a month in a few days, it just doesn't work (unless it's a really easy subject) but it doesn't work for science, math, etc. classes. so my first year i got C's. But i learned to make myself study every single day and never to fall behind and i started getting A's and B's.


----------



## SocialDisaster (Nov 25, 2008)

I made it through college with good grades on hard work and dedication to studying in isolation. I don't feel like my intelligence had much to do with it. At least it makes people think I'm smart..


----------

